# Fast- Joint System



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

Irvin, Hi,
I'm Ed and deeply into MCLS's Fast-Joint Precision Joinery System (complete jig and 6 templates). I've been trying to perfect it for almost 2 years now and am still unhappy with it. I'll tell you MCLS is very willing to talk with you over the phone but Jeff (Chief Tech) doesn't have the answers. I've tried 3 Porter Cable routers on a Rockler table. I tried several "stand" bushing and also the "tight" bushing to no avail. Centering, apparently, is a crucial factor in registering the bit. After all my effort to eliminate the human error I've come to conclude that the fault lies in #1 the "standard" bushing is too big in diameter (1/4"), #2 the cutter is too small in Diameter (13/16") or the templates are not manufactured properly to produce matching cuts. I'm going to try a 3/32" upcut cutter next and see what happens. I'll let you know. I've read some of the comments in this forum and many fellow woodworkers are having similar difficulty. I have now turned to any one in this forum who has been successful with this Fast-Joint system. I'd like to keep up this contact with you Irvin and maybe we can succeed together.
Thanks,
ED


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Watching the MCLS video on that joinery system, I doubt that any of my router plates would work with that system. I can see that it all hinges on the router being accurately centered with the bushing hole in the router plate and there being no play... meaning the router would need to be locked down tight in it's base or lift, with no side play or runout.. And with the close clearances in the guide bushing/bit combo, I'm thinking there's too much side play in my lift to work with it.

I'm thinking if I had that system, I'd be looking for a Rousseau Router plate and buy one of their six router plate centering kits, pertaining to my router. Then be using a fixed based router to cut down any play at the router. I'm not sure a plunge router base would work...

Different than most router table joinery systems, yours uses a bushing in the router plate. Along those lines, another avenue would be to use the guide bushing router base plate centering kits for free hand routers... The kits with the cone and router chuck alignment pin... to try to center the router in the plate.

But then again, you've possibly probably already thought of those. Quite a curious problem.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The Router Workshop was the first I had seen to use that system.

With the Oak Park insert plates, centering of the bushing was a simple matter, and once done did not require any adjustment.

Bob and Rick used the bushing in the insert plate many times.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

I have this system from Peach Tree USA and had only one problem (broke a bit by cutting more than the recommended 3/8" deep cut).

The initial set up as well a centering the bit in the guide bushing is critical.

I am using a Bosch 1617 with a router lift.

Al


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Like many jigs on the market the MLCS Fast Joint is an imitation of an Oak Park jig, the EZ Link System. The EZ Link system used a guide bushing with a .308" diameter. I can't remember the bit size off the top of my head.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

Can someone go more into detail about "centering the guide in the bushing"??? I want to order some sort of jig for box & dovetails, but dont want to order one that is going to have me ruining tons of stock... 

Multi-Joint Spacing System

Is the one I was considering... is that prone to the same issues???  So confused!!!!


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...........anybody thought of giving the good old "Ozzie" Gifkins jig a go?.....you might be surprised..........AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to see you back, Al.....


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the gifkin's dovetale jig when it first came out , i belive Richard own it than , never a bad dovetale , model A10 is the one i have, the only thing is the bit's are a bit on the high $$$ side


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Can someone go more into detail about "centering the guide in the bushing"??? "
****************************
Can get you to a conditional + or - .002" or better.
Can send instruction sheet for more detail.


----------



## trav (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks sir. 

So... should I only need to center my router, when I install a new base? Am I still misunderstanding this?



Quillman said:


> "Can someone go more into detail about "centering the guide in the bushing"??? "
> ****************************
> Can get you to a conditional + or - .002" or better.
> Can send instruction sheet for more detail.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ignore the major diameter of the subbase.
Your concern is the centeredness of the collar to your cutter.
That is a consequence of the ring, pin, and the subbase screws in harmony with the spindle.
Done positively in only a few seconds.


----------



## Round 'n round I go... (Dec 20, 2013)

Sell your MLCS system and buy a Keller ;-)

Cliff.


----------

